# Give Me Strength....



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been slowly loosing weight, and found for me, not bringing food like chips, ice cream, etc. into the house helps. 

I have house guests....

Who went shopping - Yup! A large cheesecake, 4 Lindt Excellence chocolate bars, 1 box of orange ice cream bars, a box of Vanilla Crunch ice cream bars, 2 boxes of Magnum Double Cherry Truffle ice cream bars and a box of ice cream sandwiches!!

Pure sabotage!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our kids growing up and out of the house was one of the biggest helps. They took hostess, entemann, betty crocker, kellogs, etc with them.
Carb cravings after a good supper were a challenge for my wife, and when you don't have your teenager's stash to get into, well, you went to bed with the supper you ate.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

We stopped buying the snacks, chips, cakes ect.... not going to lie... there were some evenings it down right sucked.....lol, I swear I had carb cravings like a crackhead or something.....but they eventually passed.... we're doing fine now


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry, i know this struggle. I wish i could say it gets easier


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

It has gotten easier for me....I replaced the doritos and evening cereal with nut mixes, and fruit......
Dont get me wrong.....I have my days....lol....I let my grandson feed me cheetos last week.....but...only a few


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

That really is a hard situation to fight. Been there done that with guests. I had no strength to resist!

Out of sight (or out of your cupboards and fridge) really does work. However ....you can also blow your weight reduction plan with good foods. One evening when hubby was away for months I got weepy lonely and despite having been on a weight and health plan for almost a year I went on a bit of a binge. About a pound of organic oatmeal smothered in brown sugar and organic raisins. A small bag of potato chips would have been a lot less damaging not to mention that I could have gone sky writing with the gas created by these foods.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I will take the Lindt bars and ice cream sandwiches please.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

"A large cheesecake, 4 Lindt Excellence chocolate bars, 1 box of orange ice cream bars, a box of Vanilla Crunch ice cream bars, 2 boxes of Magnum Double Cherry Truffle ice cream bars and a box of ice cream sandwiches!!"

Not very considerate of them to assume this would be OK with you.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

No matter how many times I swear off ice cream, every couple of weeks a half gallon somehow gets in my grocery cart. If I can keep some frozen bananas in the freezer, I can put them in the blender with chocolate almond milk and PB2 Chocolate Powdered Peanut Butter and make an ice cream substitute.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm sorry about the temptation. Whenever I buy Magnum ice cream bars they never seem to last the trip home. 
We were doing pretty good about keeping fruit and vegetables on hand for snacking when he had to have a few teeth pulled. Now he can't eat crunchy foods or grapes so the healthy snack options are getting limited.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> No matter how many times I swear off ice cream, every couple of weeks a half gallon somehow gets in my grocery cart. If I can keep some frozen bananas in the freezer, I can put them in the blender with chocolate almond milk and PB2 Chocolate Powdered Peanut Butter and make an ice cream substitute.


Yeah. This summer I gave myself a treat: I bought an ice cream maker and I have been making my own sugar-free fat-free ice cream.

I am still working on recipes, but, using sugar-free fat-free yogurt is really easy. I just add vanilla, more nutrasweet, and/or some kind of fruit and put it in the ice cream maker. 20 minutes later I have a quart of ice cream. 

So far, my best recipe calls for thawing out berries and adding them to the yogurt base, along with vanilla and nutrasweet


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> I've been slowly loosing weight, and found for me, not bringing food like chips, ice cream, etc. into the house helps.
> 
> I have house guests....
> 
> ...


You can have all that stuff you want,
But you have to be swimming the English channel towing the Queen Mary II, working off the calories while you have it... 

I have a FLAT gut, only the 'L' is silent...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You would think that an over indulgence of all of the bad (but so good ) foods would turn you off of them. Nope. 

My friend and I worked in a chocolate factory during the school holidays. The management put all the broken or disqualified chocolates in the lunch room and all the workers were allowed to eat or take home as much as we wanted. Most people ate a lot for a few days and then the desire died out. Not us. We both gained weighed and a blooming case of acne. 

For the train trip home we were given a box of perfect chocolates to share with our school mates. It barely made it out of the station.

To this day I am a chocoholic. When my cousin sends us chocolates from Switzerland I insist that my husband lock them away in his tool chest. Of course they cnever stop calling to me and I try to pick the lock.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

What happened to house guests bringing healthy food? The old fruit basket can hardly be as tempting as all that ice cream and chocolate.

And by the way, how many people were they buying food for and how long were they staying for? Seems like that is a huge amount of junk food to me.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

My guests know to bring anything in a bottle. As long as it has a % higher than bud light.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

But really the only guests I ever have are my parents and ILs.so they know what i like.


----------

